# cpt for dilation stricture stoma



## montoyag (Aug 12, 2009)

patient was taken to OR and colostomy was dilated by hegar dilators, is there a cpt code for this or do I have to use unlisted?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 13, 2009)

montoyag said:


> patient was taken to OR and colostomy was dilated by hegar dilators, is there a cpt code for this or do I have to use unlisted?



Hello,
Can try 44340.

LMohan


----------

